

Is your application extremely slow after upgrading to Rails 3.1? Then read this - martinciu
http://martinciu.com/2011/06/rails-3-1-and-slow-asset-pipeline.html

======
amerine
It's strange that load_models appears to be the culprit. Do you see the same
slowdown in development mode? Did you compile the assets?

~~~
martinciu
Compiling assets in development mode does not have any sense. Asset files are
generated with MD5 added to it's name, but links to these assets are without
MD5 signature.

